# Happy B-Day Judy(Izzy, Doc, and Kai's mom)



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Judy, I hope your day is great and that you get lots of great havie kisses :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Heather...yes, I've had lots of Hav kisses today, just like every other day!! All I have to do is go outside and come back in and you'd think I'd been gone for weeks!!! Gotta love it! The best part about this birthday are all the Sr. Citizen discounts I qualify for now!!

I had coffee with friends this AM, a visit with my daughter via phone, more coffee with my sister, going off to another friends for lunch and drinks, supper here at home with DH and DS in bringing the steaks (he's a meat cutter).....need to get a visit in with my mom, too. But anyway.....thanks.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sounds like you have a great day in store for you, Judy!

Happy birthday to you!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday, Judy! arty:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUDY! HAVE A MARVELOUS DAY OF CELEBRATION!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Judy from Lilly and Katrina*


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Judy!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow you really know how to celebrate Judy! I want to come to your house when it's my birthday.

Have a super wonderful day and many happy Hav kisses!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

arty: HAPPY BIRTHDAY Judy! arty:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:*Happy Birthday Judy!!*:whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday. Sounds like a wonderful day!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Happy birthday Judy!

arty::cheer2::grouphug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::clap2::drum: Happy Birthday Judy! :drum::clap2::juggle:
Hope you have a great day!:thumb:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday!
:whoo:eace::whoo:eace:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUDY!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the beautiful birthday wishes! I guess my friends thought that 55 was a big deal because I had an additional surprise party at 8 with a different group of friends! I hate to tell you how many beers, margaritas, and wine I've consumed today! (well, for me it was a lot!) Whew, I hope they don't think 60's a big deal...I won't survive it!! LOL! All in all it was a great day and my ribs hurt from laughing so much! I tell ya, I don't know what I'd do without all my friends.....forum one's included!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy birthday, Judy. Hope you had a great day!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

_HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUDY!!:_:arty:

Sounds like you had a good one!!eace:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Judy!!! arty::drum::cheer2::juggle:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry for the lateness, but Happy Belated Birthday anyway! arty:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Happy Birthday, Judy!!!*

Glad to know I'm not the only one with mouth-kissing Havs! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry, I missed your b'day, Judy!! Glad to hear you were spoiled and treated to all that drinking. lol ((hugs))


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Hope you have a wonderful year, Judy! 
Suzy AKA Sue


----------

